# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Bewegen helpt depressie tegen te gaan

## Petra717

Bewegen en depressie?

Depressieve klachten beïnvloeden het dagelijks functioneren en hebben een negatieve invloed op de lichamelijke gezondheid. Geneesmiddelen en psychotherapie zijn van oudsher belangrijke behandelingsmethoden bij een depressie. Tegenwoordig wordt bij zwaardere depressies ook gebruik gemaakt van behandelingsprogrammas waarin bewegen centraal staat. Bovendien krijgen personen met een lichtere depressie vaak het advies om te gaan sporten. Uit onderzoek blijkt namelijk dat depressieve klachten verminderen door regelmatige lichamelijke inspanning (mits aan een aantal voorwaarden wordt voldaan).

*Bewegen en depressie vormen een uitstekend en vooral ook een gezond 
koppel.*

*Kan sport gebruikt worden om te testen of je depressief bent?

Bewegen helpt depressie tegen te gaan*

*Bewegen zou in elk behandelprogramma van depressie toegepast moeten worden.* 

*Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar jullie meningen, ervaringen enz! Zouden jullie de stelling waar jullie op reageren willen overnemen in jullie post? 

KIjk voor meer informatie over bewegen bij depressie op de volgende link: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5323*


Succes! 
Petra


_(bronnen: gezinheidsplein.nl/blessure-aanwijzer.nl/atletiekunie.nl)_

----------


## johan26

_Bewegen en depressie vormen een uitstekend en vooral ook een gezond_ 
_koppel._

Hier ben ik het mee eens. Bewegen is uitermate geschikt om zowel preventief als behandeling een depressie te laten voorkomen/verminderen. In die zin zijn de voordelen van sport een goede match met de symptomen van een depressie, behandelwijs gezien. Voorbeeld: Een voordeel van sport is dat je lekker in je vel zit, dit voordeel pakt twee symtomen van depressie aan: 1. lusteloosheid en 2. ook een gevoel van waardeloosheid. 
Voorbeeld: Een voordeel van sport is dat je een betere conditie krijgt, meer energie. Dit voordeel pakt de symptoom 'gebrek aan energie' aan. Etc. 

_Kan sport gebruikt worden om te testen of je depressief bent?_

Ja, ik denk zelf van wel maar het is nog nooit wetenschappelijk aangetoond. 

_Bewegen zou in elk behandelprogramma van depressie toegepast moeten worden._ 

Ik als sporter zou ja zeggen, maar er zijn genoeg mensen die een hekel aan sport hebben. Je kunt hen het advies geven maar niet verplichten.

----------


## eelke

ik ben het er ook helemaal mee eens.
tijdens het bewegen kan je je hoofd helemaal leeg maken en kan je je helemaal op het bewegen concentreren.
bij mij heeft het toendertijd niet geholpen maar ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat het bij heel veel mensen wel helpt.

----------


## SilviaB

Helemaal mee eens! het is nog bewezen ook! bij het lopen komt er een stof vrij die zorgt voor een gelukkig gevoel. (of in ieder geval minder depressief als je in een depressieve bui bent).

----------


## Zwartje

Het zal allemaal wel, maar toen ik 10 jaar geleden depressief thuis zat, kreeg ik ook dat advies. 
Ik moest er echter niet aan denken. Ik beleef echt geen plezier aan bewegen om het bewegen. Vind daar niks aan en het verdreef zeker niet de depressie.

Bij mij hielp het om lekker in de sauna te gaan, tv-kijken, lezen. Dingen die me afleidden van het gepieker en me weer deden beseffen dat er op de wereld veel grotere problemen zijn en mensen die afgrijselijke dingen mee moeten maken, dan ikzelf.

Dus bewegen helpt echt niet iedereen, in ieder geval mij niet.

----------

